# Updated Photo of Hercules



## mregpm (May 18, 2016)

Hi everybody, thought I would share some new photos of Hercules.









Sent from my InFocus M808 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

lovely pics


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

What a sweetheart! Love his colours, too! Thanks for sharing his pics!


----------



## cat (Apr 11, 2012)

What a little sweetie! I like the feeder also where did u get it?


----------



## mregpm (May 18, 2016)

Thanks guys😀. The feeder came with the cage. 4 of them.

Sent from my InFocus M808 using Tapatalk


----------



## cat (Apr 11, 2012)

That's cool. I have a tidy seed one for my till and yellow sided green cheek conure. They r so nice not as messy. Lol


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

The feeder is such a good idea. I have a similar feeder called a seedmate that is manufactured here in Aus and omg it has been AMAZING in containing zoe's mess!

Gorgeous birbie!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Hercules*

He is a handsome one!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He is soo handsome!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Handsome young man!!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Wow, he is so handsome!


----------

